# Pink's 14 Gallon Tank *Update Shot*



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a nice looking tank! Your hand painted background looks like you put alot of work in it, great job!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks alot, trying to reduce the glare on the front pane of glass enough for a good photo is seemingly hard to do. Thinking about a small LED light strip I could use to light the back of the tank to show off the art.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Plants look happy and healthy!


----------

